# New Drywallmaster anglehead tearing paper on drywall



## finishcoat (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi I have a new 3 inch drywall master angle head that tears paper on the drywall.. The tear is a straight line about the thickness of a thumb nail. Any suggestions on how to correct this.
thanks


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

The blades have adjustment screws and is not set right hold head in angle in shaded room, point flashlight from bottom up while you look down, blades should have an even space. you will see how to adjust, repeat steps while tuning to see blades,

loosen screws, do not take them out they fall out and are a bugger to find on the floor. turn the screws that hold blades and screws that move blade forward or back, my set is a slight skim, but not a tight skim,


----------



## finishcoat (Feb 18, 2013)

Do u no if there are any videos on how to do this? All new to me....


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

You can go to YouTube and look up Columbia Taping Tools Anglehead Repair Video. I think it was part 4 and 5 that had the blade adjustment on it. Have you checked the blades yet for any sharp points? My last 2 I bought from them needed a little sanding before they worked good. Other than that the blade adjustment was working good for me.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Finishcoat, Heres an old thread you may find interesting

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/goldblatt-g2-corner-finishers-1258/

I got the 3.5 and 2.5 bone heads a while back, They edged scratched as well, Right on the outside point of the top blade, Dragged grooves in the board. Look through the thread for the pics I took with a light behind them.

I spoke to drywallmaster themselves and they couldn't understand it but its been a common complaint on dwt. 

Your just going to have to try and blade set them up yourself.

I use the 2.5 now for taping and it doesn't matter if its not perfect because I go over it with a can am 3.5 flusher, That sorts out everything.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Having a DM head not work correctly out if the box is nothing new. I have/had the same problems with mine. It took getting a new upper nose clip to sort out my 3.5"works great now.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

DM heads are the only ones that I'm aware of that come with carbide side blades. Theoretically, they should last forever, but they cause some other problems, at least until they wear in a little bit


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't have a lot of experience with heads from other brands, but my Columbia 2.5 worked perfectly out of the box.


----------

